# Help I need sleep!!!!



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi,

Just wondered if anyone can give me some ideas/help.

Cooper is 8.5 weeks old and has decided he does not like sleeping at night!!!

I am trying to crate train him downstairs. The first night (thursday) we brought him home he slept from 10.30 - 6.30 right through no problem. He was most definitely leading us into a false sense of security. 

Friday night he whined and screamed for two hours solid, slept for about three hours then was awake all night. The whole house was awake and downstairs at 5am.

Saturday was worse and last night well i don't think he or i slept at all. We are all exhausted even the kids. I knew it was going to be difficult but didn't realise it would be this bad.

I've tried lights on, lights off, radio on and off, hot water bottle, teddies, blankets over crate and off crate. I come down to him and put him out in the garden just incase he needs a wee and then put him back without talking but nothing seems to be working. He does cry when i leave the room to even go upstairs so i don't think it is being trapped in the crate it is just a case i am leaving him. How do I get over that? 

I have some really important medical exams on friday and trying to study when i am so tired is proving challenging.

Please help 

Thanks Vicky x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can you move the crate to your bedroom? He needs to be with you. You are his security and his mum now. He is just a little baby and he needs to feel your presence at night as he is scared and lonely.......and you all need your sleep too!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I went for tough love but I was very lucky and my boy settled by 2nd night!(sorry, hard for you to hear that I Know), but what I wanted to say was I don't think it would have taken me too long to change plans and have the crate upstairs (even if I may have had to work on hubby), If you need your sleep and you seem to have tried all the usual things it may be something you give in to for now, I know quite a few people on here had the crates in their room but then moved them to outside the bedroom, then downstairs when the pups felt more secure. Good luck.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Poor Cooper and poor you 

I'd tend to agree with the girls and maybe move his crate upstairs for a bit just to give him that added security, then as he settles more you could work on moving it further away again. 

He will settle down I'm sure, they all have their wee things that they are unsure of, some on walks, some with their crates, meeting other dogs etc... They all get there in the end...as will you 

All the very best for your exams, I hope you have more success these coming nights.

Also try and really tire him out pre bed time with games, fetch etc...might just help getting him over to sleep.

Good luck and let us know ow you get on

xxx


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

You poor thing! Lack of sleep is exhausting, I can second all the other comments, we had to move Monty into our room (in his crate) - he sleeps fine with us (one bad night after his second jab) but not a peep.


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for your responses.

I was wondering instead of him coming upstairs, do you think it would work if i slept on the sofa downstairs for a few nights and then moved back upstairs?

I do try and wear him out but my 8.30pm he is exhausted and just crashes out, not to be woken. i'm not surprised seeing as he has been up all night .

I will keep you posted and let you know how we get on.

Vicky


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He may settle better, but will you get a decent nights sleep on the sofa?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My friend's husband slept on a camp bed in the kitchen with the puppy until it settled. It made us laugh so much - he never offered to sleep with any of their children when they were babies! However the dog, now 3, sleeps on their bed with them!
You will get there - I know it doesn't feel like it now, but somehow you will find something that works for you and Cooper. Kiki was pretty easy, first night she slept straight through - Like Cooper. Then she had a couple of bad nights. I just went and sat on the floor in the kitchen and cuddled her until she went back to sleep and then put her back in her bed... worked for me and is pretty much what I did with my kids. My OH slept though it all!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm affraid we were soft and didn't like the noise so after the first night we let Malie sleep in her bed in our room.She slept through from 11-7.30 without a sound.After a few weeks she has decided that she now prefers to sleep downstairs on the door mat.You just need to do what works best for you.I was worried that by having her with us that she would become clingy but she hasn't.She will quite happily stay on her own for up to 4 hours and she will happily wander into a room without us(usually one of the kids beds)to sleep 
Good luck and follow your heart
XClare


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

beana said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> I was wondering instead of him coming upstairs, do you think it would work if i slept on the sofa downstairs for a few nights and then moved back upstairs?
> 
> ...


I didn't want muttley upstairs so I made a bed next to his crate downstairs and if he whined just said shhh quiety and he settled. I did it for about 3/4 nights. I was shocked how hard it was and was prepared to give up and get rid of him I don't cope we'll without sleep!! Hang in there tho before you know it he will sleep on his own downstairs. Good luck!


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Morning everyone, 
Well last night i slept on the sofa, next to little man in his crate. It wasn't too bad, he slept from 10-12.30, i let him out for a wee when he cried, he then slept again from 12.30-3.30 another wee break and then slept until 6. Do you think I should sleep downstairs for another few nights, in the same place or move further away from the crate. He did cry a little but i just said sshh and he settled pretty quickly.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If you can cope I'd stay where you are for a couple of nights - if it helps him to feel secure and settle better then it is working... if you move away then he might feel less settled again. 
How is the revision going?


----------



## Joshinjune (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi - try putting one of your tops in crate with him for your sent - this helped Scooby. Also, I found with my other dog as well to make sure they have a toilet area in the crate, and then just be tough. Tell yourself they can't hurt themselves and have everything they need. My first dog cried all night for 3 or 4 days. Problem is if you go down and let them out for any reason (even toilet) if they are crying, they think it works and will continue (and try harder next time, so you'll find the crying will be worse). It's not nice, and very stressful, but I find that with perseverance the tough approach will work. But we felt quite strongly we didn't want Scooby in our room (or our other dog). Having said that, my mom had a pup that literally cried all night for 3 weeks before she finally gave in and moved him into their room. I really feel for you and Cooper. It's so hard at first. We've been really lucky with Scooby. But def keep doing the hot water bottle and covering the crate as this really helps. Hope it gets better  thinking of you. Katie and Scooby xx


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Katie, I have got a toilet section in the crate, but because he is doing so well with his toileting I didn't want to leave him to have an accident, maybe i need to be tough and just ignore him. He does have his puppy blanket in the crate but I will put a top in there tonight aswell, anything is worth a go.

Marzi - revision is a tiring challenge - nothing seems to be sinking in, but just got to keep going. It will be all over friday afternoon.  Then i can relax and enjoy my boy for a few weeks xx


----------



## Joshinjune (Nov 4, 2012)

Hiya, my view re the toileting is that eventually they will be dry at night regardless. So long as they go in the toilet area and not in their bed it should be fine. With Scooby we use a crate divider during the day to block off the 'toilet area' so she doesn't have accidents in her crate during the day. She is doing really well with her toilet training during the day. Eventually when she gets bigger and better able to control her bladder, I'll start to use the crate divider during the night. This was the strategy I used withy first dog, and it worked really well. Depending on the size of your crate, if you don't have a crate divider, you will find that as your pup grows, the space in the crate will reduce so eventually there won't be room for a toilet area. This should happily coincide with the pup being better able to control his bladder, so the problem resolved itself  I know there are differing views on this, and I really admire people who have the commitment to get up and let their dogs out at night, but I've always found that as soon as you let a pup out when it's crying, it will make the crying worse. Of course, every pup is different, and as I said, it didn't work with my moms dog. But it's worked well with both the pups I've raised, and they both settled really well in their crate in the end, and toilet trained really well as well. Whatever you decide to do, good luck, be strong, and it will get better  xx


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

beana said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> I was wondering instead of him coming upstairs, do you think it would work if i slept on the sofa downstairs for a few nights and then moved back upstairs?
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, Amber has been problematical with night time too. We did start off sleeping downstairs with her, first on the sofa with us, then in her crate. We then moved to her in her crate in the next room before finally sleeping upstairs with her downstairs. We still only got through until 6: 30 though, only in the last couple of days has she made it to 7:15. It did make it easier doing it in stages though and from 10:30 until gone seven, she is quiet with no howling. 
We have now created a "pen" at the side of her crate for overnight, we've found this allows her to go when she can't hold it but keeps her crate dry. I think this is also helping her anxiety over not yet being able to last, she even went there today when she couldn't hold on and we misread her signs, so she knows not to go on the carpet now, which is progress.
Keep at it, but if you don't want to have the dog around you 24/7 then you need to be firm. It is tough, we are shattered, but can see a little improvement, it's just a slow process.


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, its very comforting to know i'm not the only one with a nocturnal dog!!!! Will keep persevering, it can only get better right!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Keep doing what you are doing, I can assure you in a few weeks you will look back an be so impressed how things have changed!weve all had hard imes with our pups but I promise it's only puppy blues & you will be pleasantly surprised in no time  x


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Well guys, he slept from 10pm - 4.30am last night woo hoo!!!. I'm still on the sofa, but it's definitely better. Going to stay on the sofa for a few more nights, then have a go upstairs again after my exams friday.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Some reassurance needed I think  

It does get better I promise, all puppies are different and some settle quicker than other. They all respond differently to the night time routine. They may like company, warmth, noise, confined space, complete darkness, but as an owner you will find what works for you, your family and your puppy .. and eventually you will have well trained puppy who sleeps all night


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Vicky - hope the exam goes well today and that Cooper let you get some sleep in preparation for it!


----------



## Kelskimac (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not so strong and as he was toilet trained from the start I let him sleep in the bedroom, he slept without making a sound. The only downside is he wakes me at 6am everymorning.


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

We've had Cody for exactly 2 weeks to the day now. He sleeps in our bed all night like a sack of potatoes. He rarely moves a muscle, or makes a sound. He likes being really close to us, day or night. I think it's a bonding thing with dogs. They want to be with you.

I know a lot of folks don't want a dog in their bed. It was hard for us the first week because he needed grooming badly, but we were forced to wait a week for his neutering incision to heal before he could be bathed. Now he knows it's his place with us, along with knowing it's time to settle down and go to sleep.

We take him out to do any remaining "business" right before bed time, after I play with him one last time before bed. It kind of "wears down his batteries", and he sleeps even sounder. Dogs are a lot like kids. They want to be around you all the time. If you provide them with that blanket of security, they "know" everything is all right. And then they sleep comfortably, just like a person would.


----------



## Marley1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope things are getting better just wanted to share my experience with you. We got Marley at 8 weeks and decided that I didn't want him upstairs with us but he was so upset I couldn't bare it so for 2 nights I slept on the sofa with him next to me in his crate with door open. On the 3 rd night we tried him on his own again but he was so unsettled we brought his crate upstairs again with door open and this time with a light on. He slept but was unsettled and decided he didn't want to be next to me and slept on my husbands top. Then from then on he slept really well from 10.30 to 6.30 in his crate with door closed. We gradually moved him out of the room till he was on landing and he was sleeping on landing lights off through the night from 10.30 till 7.30 every night without a peep. A few days ago (when my husband was away) I decided that I would try Marley downstairs now that he is more settled. That first night was so difficult as he cried and barked maybe 3 times at night but for maybe 45 mins at a time ( which was so upsetting) but then after that night he has been fine in fact he slept till 7.45 this morning!!!! I'm having a very proud mummy day today!!! So after waffling through my story I just wanted to say that once your pup is settled you def will all get lots of sleep I promise! Good luck x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, hope your exam went well. I haven't read the entire thread but it sounds like things are improving for you. Some dogs just take longer that others  

The only other advise I would give is don't let your puppy crash and fully settle at 8:30pm in the evening. By all means let them have a nap at that time but it's too early for bed time. Try to engage them in some play or even better some training during the early evening (or at least an hour before you want to go to bed yourself) as this wears them out mentally and physically and should help with going through the night.


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

Exam went well thanks xx 

He is getting better with us sleeping downstairs. We have gone from sleeping next to his crate, to sofa (over about 4 nights) and tonight i'm going to have another go upstairs and see how we get on. I am going to put my top in tonight though. 
I find that by 8.30 he is absolutely zonked, i do try to wake him but he is out-cold. Also he wines and wakes up at about 12.30 and 4.30 for a wee. I let him out he does a wee and goes straight back to bed. Do i keep letting him out or do i try to ignore him.

I feel we are getting there slowly. Can't wait until i can take him for a walk to wear him out.
Thats a question, how long do i have to wait after second jab before i can take him for a walk?
Vicky x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Your vet will give you the answer to that one re walking post vaccination. Glad your exam went well....what are you studying? Re the getting up and letting him out to pee. I couldn't do that with Max as I need my sleep, so I put down pads or newspaper and left him to it. Within two weeks he was clean and after about four weeks he was dry at night. That was my choice. I would rather clean up and mop the floor than set the alarm and stumble about in the dark and cold twice a night.


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Did max whine to go out then? Do i just have to ignore the noise. I'm only getting up because of the racket he's making.
I'm doing a nursing degree? Nearly finished 
Cooper never wants to go in his crate during the day, it's only at night when i put him in there. I would leave him wandering downstairs, but until he is housetrained and stops chewing everything in sight he just can't be trusted!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I never heard Max whine so I assume not....we have an older dog and he snuggled up with her so didnt have the lone pup issue. It makes it much easier if there is another dog around. Our first dog cried for hours down in the kitchen and we followed all the advice about roughing it out. Then when she died and we got Emma at 8 weeks I read a dog book by the guy that invented the Kong and what he said just made so much sense to me, about sharing your bed with a puppy to give it security as in a new environment etc. So we followed his advice and Emma was a star. A wonderful empathic, happy confident little girl. I personally will never ever do the tough love thing again. Ever, ever, ever! From what you have just said I think the crate may make him anxious. Why not try a dog box at night and see what happens. What do you do during the day re toilet training? On paper or straight outside?


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Straight outside for toilet.

I won't mind him upstairs when he is toilet trained, but the husband won't allow it!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well tell husband it's two against one and democracy rules! Haha!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've only just read this thread, it really can be exhausting to start. Glad your exams went well though. Like others have said you'll look back in time and have forgotten how bad it was. I let mine out if they cried for a wee, they soon stopped, like you said earlier, out for a wee no fuss then back to bed, I didn't even put the light on. Good luck with going to bed tonight....if its too soon then don't be disheartened, it's not a failure, you've already come a long way xx


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

With Alfie now 8 months I ended up sleeping on the sette for about a week while he settled at night. It worked a treat, when he whined I just said sssssh to let him know I was there and he soon settled. He now enjoys his nights flat out on our bed!!


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Update 

We slept upstairs last night and he managed to sleep in his crate from 10 - 5, before crying to go out for a wee. Result !!!!! He then went back to sleep until 7!!!! I think we are getting there


----------



## Floppydog (Jan 12, 2013)

Just had to post! Thank you so much for this thread, I collected Fergus on Friday and he had a terrible first night, night two was only made better by my ability to leave him to cry  I was never able to do it with my children so I'm not sure this will last!

I now intend to sleep on the sofa and shhh so he knows I'm there, complete relief to know everyone goes through this bit 

He is absolutely gorgeous and I will do what ever works .

Just wanted to say thanks  xx


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Well cooper is still sleeping from 10 - 5, however once he wakes up at 5 and goes for a wee he is then refusing to go back to sleep in his crate. He is doing the screaming again. How do i get him to sleep until at least 6 - 6.30.

V x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

beana said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Well cooper is still sleeping from 10 - 5, however once he wakes up at 5 and goes for a wee he is then refusing to go back to sleep in his crate. He is doing the screaming again. How do i get him to sleep until at least 6 - 6.30.
> 
> V x


He will as he grows older....sometimes it is just a little waiting game, for the first 3 weeks, I slept beside the crate.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You could try waiting 5 mins more every morning when he starts up at 5... 
Or leave him with a tasty treat when you put him back in his crate after his early morning walk - a stuffed Kong or something, to occupy him- but if you do this he'll start shouting for his Kong. 
So really I guess you just need to go to bed at 10 too, so that you are ready to get up with him!
One morning he'll sleep longer than you expect and you'll be lying in bed worrying that he is ok...
Trust me, it will happen eventually!


----------

